# What Kind Of Rhom ?



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

What kind of Rhom is this ?

I got him about 2 weeks ago, and he now has a faint humeral spot.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

....


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

diamond xingu?????


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

Rio Araguaia i belive correct me if im wrong frank


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

It's the elusive tail-less Rhombeus.. Heh, just kidding.. I have no idea. :smile:


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I think it's probably either a Araguaia, or a Diamond Xingu myself. He is recent;y gettin more red round his gills, and REd RED eyes. The humeral spot is about the same though (faded,







)


----------

